# Enclosure construction (Image heavy)



## Banzi

Building my chinese water dragon enclosure. (Sorry it’s long winded)

Around 3 months ago we bought our first Water dragon, having only owned skinks before I thought I‘d better do a little research on water dragon care and stumbled upon two of the best herp sites on the net, Tricia’s and HC network. After reading some of the threads it became very apparent my existing setup was inadequate for housing dragons and made a lot of adjustments quickly to correct the situation. Within the first week I had improved the humidity, had better control of the temperature, added 18” to the height of the enclosure, moved the basking areas and gave the dragon somewhere to climb, increased the volume of water available and now Mushu seems very relaxed in his new home. 








A very important lesson learned: ALWAYS research before you purchase. Not only will you understand more about your pet’s needs, habits etc but you will also avoid any unnecessary stress to the animal if everything is ready before you bring him/her home.

Having finally got Mushu settled I wanted to know more, what else could I do to improve his/her environment? Knowing Mushu will eventually out grow his current home I started looking at other enclosures available on the market. This time I will be prepared and everything will be ready for when he/she needs to move!
After checking out all of the commercially available enclosures I’ve decided to build my own and thanks to the help from HC network forum I have a great resource centre to help me with my latest project.
My first quandary was size, not only how big it needed to be but also how big was my partner going to allow! After drawing several plans and making a scale model my partner gave me planning permission for an 8’ x 6’ x 2.5’. Wow, that was easier than I thought it would be. So off to B&Q to buy the wood before she changes her mind. 

Construction .








The enclosure is made of 18mm exterior plywood on 3 sides with a false bottom for a water tank / pump and false ceiling to house the electrical equipment.









The back & false bottom has been added now but forgot to take a picture. 

Now the framework is complete it was time for another trip to B&Q to buy the polystyrene (1 sheet 8' x 4' x 4" and 1 sheet 8' x 4' x 2") for the fake wall and start carving


















Once I had finished carving and gluing the polystyrene with PVA it was time to fill any gaps with expanding foam









All carved and ready, I brushed on its first coat of thin grout. At this point I decided the enclosure should contain a mixture of artificial and real plants to help with the humidity so added a few plant pots and set them with layers of expanding foam.


----------



## Banzi

After carving the expanding foam I added another layer of waterproof tile grout








The hoses in the picture are drip feeders for the live plants, another three coats of grout were added (35 kg was used in total) and here is the finished result ready for painting / sealing.








After adding a base coat of water based acrylic paint I used a mixture of the following colors: Yellow Ochre, Burnt Umber, Raw Umber, Burnt Sienna, Raw Sienna, Vermillion, Sap Green, Deep green, Black & White. Always working Dark to light.
(if you are not happy with the results you can always paint over it and start again)








I still need to seal it all with epoxy but have added the plants to ensure I am happy with the effect. Now for the tree 








The tree consists if 4 meters of 40mm plastic pipe along with various elbows / junctions, my first attempt (above) was not good but after adding a few more junctions and fixing small off cuts in strategic places it started to look more like the real thing. I was a little concerned about using solvent adhesive on the pipes so all pieces were held in place with news paper & PVA glue.









Once dried the whole thing was covered with 3 layers of plaster of Paris bandages and left to dry. Next I added 3 thin coats of tile grout mixed with PVA glue and left it set for 48 hours and finally painted it using water based acrylic 
(Again this still needs to be sealed with epoxy resin but will do that when I do the rocks)









So here is where I’m up to








Still a lot to do:
1. Fit false ceiling
2. Seal enclosure with 3 coats of water based polyurethane varnish
3. Seal all joints with aquarium sealer
4. Line base with heavy duty pond liner 
5. Seal rocks & trees with epoxy resin
6. Install lights & dimmer switch to simulate dawn & dusk
7. Install UV & Basking lamps
8. Install waterfall & misting system
9. Install fans in ceiling & thermostat
10. Install temperature sensors to monitor 6 locations
11. Install humidity sensor
12. Fit doors
Will update the thread as I progress, I hope people find this helpful.


----------



## HABU

completely amazing work!:no1: i'm stunned. the cincinnati zoo may be calling, wanting to recruit you! better than i could ever dream of doing.(no duct tape):mf_dribble: whoa!!


----------



## Tops

agreed very impressive work
Didnt show you _that_ on Blue peter did they!


----------



## sparkle

I have a water dragon and that looks like an amazing project... id love to try something like that for him when he gets older  well done


----------



## DeanThorpe

That is sweet mate.


----------



## HABU

da bomb!!:lol2:


----------



## Sling

Thats amazing! wish i could do something like that.


----------



## baby05x

wow 
so when are you coming to do mine?


----------



## Crownan

Wow, amazing, one of the best I've seen!

You must be well proud and your WDs are SO lucky!


----------



## Poppy's mum

wow, well done you!! Thats is an amazing set up.......how much money will the completed set up have cost you??


----------



## eddygecko

Wow thats amazing! One lucky dragon!


----------



## talltom69

one word - AWESOME.


----------



## gecko-mad

Thats looks brilliant.


----------



## Banzi

Thanks for the feed back everyone , glad you all like it, in answer to some of your questions



baby05x said:


> wow
> so when are you coming to do mine?


Errrm will get back to you on that, this is taking longer than expected think its tuning into a Wembley Stadium, 
completion around August but cannot commit to a year :?



Poppy's mum said:


> how much money will the completed set up have cost you??


 I estimate between 350 - 400 but every week I find something new I want to include in the construction so I could be way over budget by the time I finish it. Latest addition is a programmable dimmer switch that simulates Sunrise & Sunset. Cha-Ching! that's just added another 50 to my bill ... :shock: lol


----------



## NYCSavage

Well all I can say is thank you.

I started reading your post and thought "Wow, I really want to build my own viv for my Ghost but maybe make it large enough to house 2 separate tanks." Especially when you said you was on your way to B&Q and I thought "hehe there is one around the corner from me, easy job"

But then I carried on reading yours and as your tank got bigger and bigger I started realising how big a job it would be and started backing down from my idea!!!


----------



## basky

bloody hell, thats ACE :no1:


----------



## mark97r1

Thats really cool! A job really well done, cant wait to see the water dragon in there.

Mark


----------



## repteen

WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!

my dad's good at making things- but you've beat him!!!!

i want one!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## snakelover

hiow the hell do people sculpt those rocks, i9 have tryed but the polostirene just flakes...


----------



## Guest

That is one very stunning viv.Congrats on a job extremely well done.That WD is gonna be very happy in there when you have finished.Are you just going to keep the one in there or get a couple of friends to join it.


----------



## Banzi

Greenphase said:


> That is one very stunning viv.Congrats on a job extremely well done.That WD is gonna be very happy in there when you have finished.Are you just going to keep the one in there or get a couple of friends to join it.


Thank you, hope to get a couple of mates for it when I know what sex it is.


----------



## brittone05

Totally amazing Banzi - I love seeing set ups that have really been a hard graft to build and specially when they turn out as amazing as that  

I tried to make hides once using expanding foam and grout and they came our like oversized poops hahahaah


----------



## Roysy

*Diy*

I admire all these different builds and I am tempted to give it a go. Thanks to everyone who offers their ideas on forums.

One simple question - how do you keep these clean!

Roy


----------



## Banzi

Roysy said:


> One simple question - how do you keep these clean!
> 
> Roy


As CWD's tend to use their pool as a toilet I have two pools, and will alternate them on a daily basis, I will wipe the rocks with a cloth and diluted F10 and I plan to use F10 with a fogger to disinfect the areas I cannot reach. This will disinfect the entire enclosure.

I have not decided what substrate to use yet but will not get anything I cannot keep clean / replace easily on a regular basis.

Here are the details about F10 :

_F10SC - a broad spectrum disinfectant that is non corrosive, non toxic, non irritant, non tainting, aldehyde free, bio degradable and totally safe to use on equipment, surfaces and animals!!!! _

_It kills bacteria, viruses, fungi and spores. The chances of microbe resistance is minimal due to the unique benzalkonium chloride and polyhexamethylene biguanide combination of activities and mode of action. _

_It has a rapid kill time, less than 30 seconds for gram positive bacteria, 60 seconds for gram negative bacteria, bacteria and fungal spores in 5 minutes, enveloped viruses in 10 minutes, non enveloped viruses, e.g 30 minutes for canine parvovirus._

_Dilution rates are obviously dependant on the organism being dealt with, but is typically 1:250-500 i.e 2-4 ml in 1 litre of water for most situations._
_This can also be used in a fogger system so that the whole room can be disinfected quickly to eradicate any airborne microbes. _

_F10SC has also been proven to be effective in aiding the treatment of fungal and bacterial respiratory conditions in birds and horses, by nebulisation. It can also be used on skin infections in birds and reptiles by misting._

I hope this answers your question

Phil


----------



## grimmie

snakelover said:


> hiow the hell do people sculpt those rocks, i9 have tryed but the polostirene just flakes...


You use a heated wire, which melts through the polystyrene, leaving a nice clean cut.


----------



## Banzi

snakelover said:


> hiow the hell do people sculpt those rocks, i9 have tryed but the polostirene just flakes...


8" serate bread knife, stanley knife blade, Saw and sand paper ..... Garden looked like we'd had a snow storm and was in the bad books with my partner after walking it all through the house.. lol.. Next time will use a hot wire, less mess and less grief


----------



## basky

banzi with regards to substrate i'd recommend eco earth cause it hold humidity and if you have a female she'll be able to lay eggs in it :smile:


----------



## Banzi

basky said:


> banzi with regards to substrate i'd recommend eco earth cause it hold humidity and if you have a female she'll be able to lay eggs in it :smile:


Cheers Basky, used Orchid bark in hls / her old enclosure, but kept eating the bloody stuff so had to remove it.


----------



## basky

Banzi said:


> Cheers Basky, used Orchid bark in hls / her old enclosure, but kept eating the bloody stuff so had to remove it.


lol silly dragon.


----------



## Bushkey

Extraordinary. Great viv.


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon

Spot on matey. loving the hard work :bash: .
Its all worth it in the end.


----------



## sparkle

eco earth is great... i mix it with some forest bark chips from the reptile shop that i rinse with boiling water...  my waterdragon loves the ecoo earth

gorgeous viv you have there


----------



## DragonKeeper

great work very very nice


----------



## bee pampered

A fantastic use of time well done :no1: Indeep


----------



## DragonKeeper

how much did all of it cost to make


----------



## charlie

Absolutely amazing Viv... Makes me want to create something like that... Not sure my GF would be so understanding either, she is placid, but not that placid..


----------



## DragonKeeper

haha im sure you could do it in secret or not


----------



## charlie

I could buid it in the shed, and then spring it on her when we go out one day...:razz:


----------



## apaz69

BEST VIV I HAVE SEEN YET !!! WELL DONE:no1::no1::no1::no1:
HOW EVER MUCH IT COST YOU HOW MUCH WOULD IT OF COST TO BUY??

I have soon moon switch coupled up with day night stst controls lights and alternates between day and night temps,


----------



## SuperTed

i was slightly gob smacked when i saw that nice work dude cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Banzi

DragonKeeper said:


> how much did all of it cost to make


I think it will cost around £300 - £350 by the time everything is in............ but could be more as I keep adding bits to the budget.


----------



## DragonKeeper

wow thats loadss!! just for a background its v-nice tho


----------



## apaz69

Things add up real quick. I spent £40 on varnish the other day for sand/varnishing. my wood cost £130 £80 on controls plus heat, lights, glass, plants, etc.... and mines not as good as Banzi's


----------



## charlie

Banzi said:


> I think it will cost around £300 - £350 by the time everything is in............ but could be more as I keep adding bits to the budget.


 
Yes but think of the WOW factor and sense of satisfaction, well worth it in my eyes..


----------



## Banzi

DragonKeeper said:


> wow thats loadss!! just for a background its v-nice tho


That's not just for the background, that cost about £40, the whole enclosure is gonna cost about £300 (I hope)


----------



## DragonKeeper

awwww alright thats a good price for the bg


----------



## Piraya1

WOW very good! Compliments on the good work.

When I build my new frilly enclosure I will use this method you have used.


----------



## WeThePeople

Thats awesome mate, are you gunna open it to the public when its finished  its like something you would see at the zoo and i am a local :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## onlymem8

hi ya , great setup, can i ask how you carved the back ground to make the flat pieces look like rock


----------



## spike76

Man that looks awesome, I'm looking to get some water Dragons myself and could only dream about a viv like that!!! You should make them professionally!!!


----------



## Banzi

onlymem8 said:


> hi ya , great setup, can i ask how you carved the back ground to make the flat pieces look like rock


To be honest trial and error, ended up using a serated edged carving knife and stanley knife blades. just kept hacking away until I was happy. :lol2:


----------



## Banzi

spike76 said:


> Man that looks awesome, I'm looking to get some water Dragons myself and could only dream about a viv like that!!! You should make them professionally!!!


I would consider making them to order but doubt there would be much demand, I think part of the fun in owning herps is having a go at building your own vivs & decor


----------



## spike76

Yeah I see where your coming from there. Personally I don't have the time, skill or patience needed for a project like that!!!! It looks sooo good tho and I can imagine it is so much fun to build!


----------



## VieT

i think your wrong about the "not much demand"

im sure every1 here would love a viv like that...

maby teaming with some1 like brian who makes the vivs.. and u doing the interior would be beneficial ??

peace

James 

GREAT VIV !!!!! :no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Jake89

I WOULD DEFO WANT ONE! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Othnelia

*Damn!*

You sir,... are a legend, and an inspiring one at that. i'm definetly gonna consider a project like that now.


----------



## KXC

That's HUGE! Amazing work. Do you do a version for a 4ft viv? LOL


----------



## sw3an29

that really is amazing


----------



## joe0709

all i can say is........wow :no1:


----------



## Farske

OH MY GOD - Janice Style.

Thats bloody awesome. Reminds me of warhammer scenery making workshops. Looks bloody good my friend. Can't wait to see the rest!
F


----------



## Farske

Woah, just read more.
"Waterfall and misting system!"

WOOT


----------



## pankthesnake

That is totally amazing, the transformation is unbelievable.


----------



## odyssey

that is stunning. cant wait to see it completed. top job


----------



## horndog

WOW man that's awsome top-top job and what a lucky dragon you have:no1::no1:


----------



## tiffa

what a mint viv cant what till it is fineshed


----------



## rob-stl-07

nice viv. love the hides


----------



## Surly

Wow, thats a beautiful viv... Makes me want to do one myself, but a duck could probably DIY better than me =( !


----------



## Brat

Wow! Make me one!


----------



## badboiboom

more pics!!!
it's AmAzinG!!!!!


----------



## ingy83

WOW.:no1:


----------



## Banzi

Sorry not been around for a while, paintball season started and that took all my spare cash, so viv construction was put on hold. Back now and hope to finish it over the winter months. 

Thanks for your comments, promise to keep this thread updated


----------



## fastbaz

that is sensational construction really superb..


----------



## CBR1100XX

Fantastic:no1: An excellent job mate and thanks for showing us. Has given me some great ideas.:smile:


----------



## ReptileObsession

as much as this has been said constantly throughout the thread, that is truly amazing. we tried making a few hides for our beardie, and after the first few layers of sand and glue interest was waining. though everytime we get a bit of polystyrene from stuff we've bought, it's always "lets make something" from the otherhalf, but i know itll never get finished lol.

and im with the majority, i would pay for something like that, if i had the money.

looking forward to the updates 
x


----------



## chr_ke

*!*

that is absolutely incredible, you really put some effort into that. Your animals are lucky.


----------



## Drummerkid

Thats great! :no1:


----------



## MrKing

Just noticed this post, i have to say that the viv is amazing :no1:

Some pictures of the matured ( 8month old ? ) viv would be great.

great work.

:notworthy:


----------



## richyrich

i have been inspired!! i have a new viv, all the electric's and now it have the foam etc to build the surround, but does anyone were to get a hot wire tool from or how to mod something was thinking of a soldiering iron with a large spade on the end???


----------



## Declan123

Your Water Dragons are going be Happy 

Its amazing...

Post pics pf the final things pleases


----------



## Philcw

One of the best vivs i have ever seen :no1:


----------



## reef

truly awesome i take my hat off to you


----------



## Blueladybird

That is a stunning viv - Spike wants to know when you're coming to visit - he's already drawn up the blueprints :lol2:


----------



## Dunc

:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1: at least!

Like other - look forward to seeing a selection of pics of the finished and occupied viv.

Cheers,
Dunc


----------



## ashrob

how do you do the plant watering system looks ace btw am already planning on attempting mine =]


----------



## carisma02uk

ive just read this whole thread and no update pics!!! bloody awsome set up mate, 
i have used this method before the epoxy makes the poly as hard as a brick.. it will last for ever chap, good luck and get some new pics up!!
Jon


----------



## DeanThorpe

the op has been online today too...


----------



## joffy

I'm gonna have a go at this on a much smaller scale. What is the epoxy resign that's safe to use?


----------



## Miranda

Thats amazing! and brilliant wow!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

any update pics yet? : victory:


----------



## Reptilover

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow

You should become a zoo reptile vivarium designer thingi!!!


----------



## blue-saphire

thant is the best viv setup ive ever seen, specially that backing wow:no1:


----------



## beaney

Echoing others, that truly is spectacular! You've given me some great advice too and inspiration for mine, I hope I can create something half as good as yours for my igs!


----------



## Dungbug

Fantastic work, you've given me some inspiration for my BD's new viv. How's the build coming on?: victory:


----------



## exoticsandtropics

Cool Tank Looking Good


----------



## Jade01

:O that tank is amazing!!!

well done! ur dragon is going to LOVE it!


cant wait 2 see the finished pics!


----------



## liam.b

well done!!!!


----------



## LauraMartin

looks amazing! can i ask where u get the blocks of polystyrene from?


----------



## Banzi

LauraMartin said:


> looks amazing! can i ask where u get the blocks of polystyrene from?


B&Q


Sorry still not got any updated pics, but hope to have some soon


----------



## don't rush me

come on finish the job man we are all waiting for the finished thing to inspire us,:bash:


----------



## exoticsandtropics

gotta say every time i look at this i am really impressed. really great piece of work


----------



## jrf23

I have to echo what everyone else says! That looks absolutely amazing and I can't wait to see the finished thing! You given me a lot of idea when I get round to building my own viv!


----------



## dragon123

thats amazing mate absolutely amazing!!
lol im typing with yellow fingers becaue i had a go at maing some hides and caves and stuff lol

try and get it finished with pics !!!!!!


----------



## Rons_Tegus

This looks like a right piece of art, good work.:notworthy:


----------



## OliWilding

*Fake rock wall*

I made something similar to that for my crestie that im getting.
Its nothing compared on size as this is only a 2' x 2' but was very easy to make.


----------



## buddy

oh man that is amazing but cant believe no finished pics have been posted this thread was like last year 

come on come back show us pllleeeaaasssseee


----------



## rybuzz

yeah i'd love to see a pic with your dragon in


----------



## SteveE

(My first post) I can't believe this hasn't been updated? Is everything OK OP? Don't keep us waiting you have some big fans here


----------



## Rencey

hi every one am new here but been browsing around for a while over the last couple of weeks i have been building a new viv for achillies my water dragon and have taken a lot of inspiration from the site for the viv. most of which was the fake rock inside i have built a massive 6ft tall mountain with hides and a 3 stage waterfall and a pond in the bottom with filtration system now for the tricky part WHERE THE HELL DO YOU GET EPOXY RESIN its been (excuse the pun) my achillies heel please please please some one shed some light for me as dont want to risk the use of any thing else due to the water fall possibly corroding it away. i have taken several pictures and was gonna post the finished viv as my debut post but am desperate to get my lad moved in 
many thanx 

i appologise for the hijacking too lol


----------



## sirep23

*Your viv*

hi i love your viv, can you tell me how much it cost to make and and how long it took to do roughly as i am aiming to build one of similar content


----------



## snOOpy86

any update on this? it looks awsome!


----------



## cubeykc

looking very smart


----------



## mangotango

Rencey said:


> hi every one am new here but been browsing around for a while over the last couple of weeks i have been building a new viv for achillies my water dragon and have taken a lot of inspiration from the site for the viv. most of which was the fake rock inside i have built a massive 6ft tall mountain with hides and a 3 stage waterfall and a pond in the bottom with filtration system now for the tricky part WHERE THE HELL DO YOU GET EPOXY RESIN its been (excuse the pun) my achillies heel please please please some one shed some light for me as dont want to risk the use of any thing else due to the water fall possibly corroding it away. i have taken several pictures and was gonna post the finished viv as my debut post but am desperate to get my lad moved in
> many thanx
> 
> i appologise for the hijacking too lol


Axminster power tool center or most good car body repair shops


----------



## Viper

Awesome !!


----------



## Miranda

Updates please!


----------



## sushigeezer

you need to show us some more of that project mate !


----------



## xxstaggyxx

That is one awsome set up i wish my water dragon tank was as good as that top work :2thumb:


----------



## thetomahawkkid58

superb construction, one of the best i have seen as well :2thumb:


----------



## jcuk94

thats grat, well done :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## lil_jo84

Well done on such a fabulous creation, dying for an update! surely after a year and a half this thing has got to be finished!


----------



## joff

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: say no more:no1:


----------



## The Roach Hut

*re*

hi mate where did u get the paints from as i can not find them here.... what they cost? and what size cabs were they in.

cheers

tony


----------



## Rexc

Looks Awesome , Great job


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Now thats impressive! well done mate :no1:


----------



## Scarlet_Rain

What has your total cost been so far?


----------



## Scarlet_Rain

Scarlet_Rain said:


> What has your total cost been so far?


 Man has two conditions of existence in the body. Hardly two creatures can be less alike than an infant and a man. The whole fetal state is a preparation for birth ... The human brain, in its earlier stage, resembles that of a fish: as it is developed, it resembles more the cerebral mass of a reptile; in its increase, it is like that of a bird, and slowly, and only after birth, does it assume the proper form and consistence of the human encephalon.


----------



## Danielle_c

:notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## hubert_cumberdale

I want to see the final thing


----------



## eoghan

where is your final outcome??
:mf_dribble:


----------



## GingerJam

Don't think we are ever gonna see it finished - the guy hasn't even logged in here for 5 months.

Oh well!!


----------



## STReptiles

WOW!! thats what i call s**t hot m8 well done looks amazing, alot of time to do that, cool


----------



## Bigjim

Looks ace....I wonder if you can put something like that in a fish tank.

I currently have about 1/4tonne of rocks in mine and it worries me sick.....


----------

